# question about emersed setups



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a couple questions
I lined my pots with coffee filters but they disintegrated and soil is getting into the water
how should i remedy this?
How do i maintain the water? it's stagnant and gets smelly and gets worms and planaria after a month
How do i prevent fungus? I set the fogger to run every 2 hours for 20 minutes... should that be okay?
How do i kill fungus that's like this white translucent branchy web?


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

I go to my local hydroponic store and purchase the formed coir pots and the appropriate plastic net pot. The coir fits inside. The coir keeps the dirt in but allows roots to grow through.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

ah more questions  

I change water every two weeks unless I am energetic and then its once a week. Several people successfully prevent fungus by competely submerging the plants under water for a few hours. 

Just like in submersed culture, the plants benefit from frequent water changes.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Neil,

+1 for Klaus07 comments, I use coir as well; just coir...no liner needed.

I started my first emersed pots with ADA Amazonia I; but it is pretty expensive. Next I tried using Turface Pro League Grey but because it is inert I had to fertilize the entire water column and that caused some issues with algae. Currently I use regular Miracle Grow Potting Mix and top it Oil Dri which I have soaked in water treated with fertilizer at EI levels. I also use a small Hagen Elite Internal Filter to keep the water filtered and circulating which allows me to go about a month between container cleanings. It also has an aeration attachment.

Filter is indicated by the black arrow; coir pots with Turface


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I ended up using paper pots... will this be okay?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi neil,

I was at the Northwest Flower and Garden Show here in Seattle the last couple of days and saw the "new" Earthpots made from compressed shredded paper and a binder. I asked how they did in water and was assured that they would hold up, but I am doubtful. Also what about the ink residue? Let us know how they work for you.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

My guess is that paper pots will disintegrate pretty fast. The coir pots are the way to go, I use liners with some and some I just use coir pots. Clay pots also work well and I just make sure the drainage hole at the bottom is covered so the stratum doesn't leak out. I have had paper get eaten away pretty fast, so I wouldn't trust paper. 

The inks used these days are largely soy based and are ok to use with plants. 

Klaus


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I use cheap plastic to go containers from wally world
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-physiology-emersed-culture/81976-emersed-10-gallon-first-attempt.html


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

If you want to do it on the cheap, just save up your plastic soda bottles, yogur cups, margarine tubs etc. The peptents used by Seattleaquarist look especially effective.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Most nurseries/garden shops have piles of used 4" pots that they'll part with on the cheap. I visit a nursery down the road where they give me their old pots for like a nickel a pop... doesn't much matter to me that the pots are dirty, LOL.


----------

